# '79 MCS Magnum score



## jammer (Jul 31, 2022)

I picked this one up on Wednesday at a local estate sale. I'm going to change out a couple of parts but I'm sure it will clean up nicely.


----------



## rustyjones (Jul 31, 2022)

Sweet...


----------



## Chavez (Aug 1, 2022)

I love this bike. Thanks for posting it. I do t think I’ve ever seen one of these. Looks really special.


----------



## jammer (Aug 1, 2022)

Thanks guys, I'm glad I found it. I've collected stingrays for 27 years but this BMX thing is fun.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 1, 2022)

Great find! Some nice parts on that as well. Beautiful bike!


----------



## jammer (Aug 2, 2022)

thank


----------



## jammer (Aug 2, 2022)

*thanks


----------



## Thee (Aug 2, 2022)

Bitchin cranks


----------



## GTBruiser (Aug 8, 2022)

That crank, stem, and, bars tho!   Very nice score!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carbon8 (Sep 5, 2022)

Estate sales are the best places to get these old kids bikes when you can find them there and they are basically free if you get them on half price Sunday.  I saw a listing for about a dozen bikes at an estate sale on a Saturday. Most all the bikes were trail or greenway bikes and there was 3 vintage BMX as well. I went to the sale on Sunday the last day of the sale and only the vintage BMX bikes were left. I got lucky that day.


----------

